# NSW South Coast (1 Mar 14)



## swabio (Aug 16, 2010)

Righto...... I am keen to get down to the South Coast on 1 Mar 14..... any other Canberran's looking like heading down for a fish ?

Where would ppl recommend for the weather? I was thinking Maloneys launch... and have an explore around.........or perhaps a jaunt out around Wasp island.... or depot beach......... thoughts?


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

not a canberran but just looked at the weekend forecasts and as a first for a while the weekend is looking good ...

If I can get out I might head for Depot or Barlings

I'll watch this space

cheers

John


----------



## swabio (Aug 16, 2010)

john316 said:


> not a canberran but just looked at the weekend forecasts and as a first for a while the weekend is looking good ...
> 
> If I can get out I might head for Depot or Barlings
> 
> ...


Sounds good John.... I have no real idea where to fish down that way!


----------



## swabio (Aug 16, 2010)

patwah said:


> Stuck in Canberra soz, hope you get out and nail few.


Why are you stuck in the Bra ?


----------



## swabio (Aug 16, 2010)

patwah said:


> swabio said:
> 
> 
> > patwah said:
> ...


LoL..... my two little people are almost self sufficient  But my mrs is staying home saturday and looking after them


----------



## swabio (Aug 16, 2010)

so Anyone heading out?


----------

